# "Impossible d'activer le partage de fichier"



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Juin 2000)

Depuis l'installation d'AppleShareIP, et après l'avoir désintallé, mac os 9 m'indique à chaque démarrage qu'il lui est impossible d'activer le partage des fichiers. C'est agaçant. Peut-on résoudre ceci?


----------

